# Dealership wants to charge $210 to replace key.



## Stahi (Jun 24, 2003)

Unfortunately I lost the last copy of my key to my 2003 Altima, and now I have to tow it to the dealership where they said it'll cost $210 to replace the key.

Would've been $210 + $90, but since I have a blank key that I was planning on making into a copy it'll only be $210.

..Is this a bit high?


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Stahi,

$210 seems a bit on the high side but then again that is the dealer price for a replacement key so of course they're going to try to milk you for all your worth. Have you tried obtaining a price quote from any other source? I know that nissanpartszone.com has an extensive collection of OEM Nissan parts priced at a hefty discount from MSRP so you can give them a call at 1-888-445-8284 and inquire about a replacement key for your Altima. 

They're bound to be cheaper than the stealership!


----------

